# Antec Nine Hundred Two VS Cooler Master HAF-932



## _33 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.sohodiffusion.com/prod/11157/ANTEC-NINE-HUNDRED-TWO-GAMING-CASE.html
http://www.sohodiffusion.com/prod/10209/COOLER-MASTER-HAF-932-FULL-TOWER-BLACK-EATX-CASE-6.html


I'm completely undecided between these two cases...  I have to say I like the Nine Hundred Two because it's a mid tower case and is completely black inside and out.  I like the layout of both cases.  I specially like the HAF-932 because of the room in the case but also the way the HDDs are placed.  But I also find the HAF-932 a little over the top for me in terms of ventilation and size.

I dunno, I'm really not sure yet.

It's funny because I cam to know the HAF-932 from this pretty good thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91505

Oh, and this nice review of the Nine Hundred Two : http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3514

EDIT: I found this video review of the HAF 932 pretty handy and useful  ---» http://www.3dgameman.com/reviews/1002/cooler-master-haf-932-case
...And this one for the Nine Hundred two http://www.3dgameman.com/reviews/1051/antec-nine-hundred-two-902-case


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2010)

The 932 has better airflow and better cable management than the 900v2. I would definitely choose the 932.


----------



## _33 (Jan 4, 2010)

There's one thing that would stop me from buying the Nine Hunded Two is the fact that eventually I will buy a Radeon 5870, and that, I'm not sure but I would think that it doesn't fit inside this case.  Someone could tell me what's their take on this...


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2010)

5870 will not fit in the 900.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 4, 2010)

I had the 900 rv2, which was the first model with two holes in the mb tray for half-assed cable mgt. It was still a damn good case, and really I got the same temps on everything and a little cooler hdd temps in comparison to my HAF932. That was with all 120mm fans @ 50% and top 200mm fan @ 100% on the 900, which made it very tolerable noise-wise and still very effective cooling-wise. But it was much more of a pain in the ass to work with, install an HDD, route cables, install my GTX260 w/3hdd's already in there (due to how I configured the fan/hdd bay placement for airflow). I'm sure the 900two is a little better, but where the HAF truly excelled was the HDD mounting and being a wider case overall, which helped a ton room-wise and cable-mgt-wise. Though really if I did it all over again I would've waited a couple months and purchased the HAF 922, a wide mid-tower case, where-as Antec's 300/900/1200 series is a narrower design which really hinders easy cable mgt with non-modular PSU's like say my PC P&C 750 quad...took me about 30 minutes to get something that looked 10X better in the 932 than what took me 2 hours in the 900.

Really I'd vote for finding a good deal on the 922, as it's more of a fair comparison platform-wise to the 900 being a mid-tower. The 932 is a damn good case, it's large, airflow is decent, though the front/hdd area is trumped by the 900/1200's design, and my HDD temps show it, by no means dangerous, but I gained about 2-3C HDD operating temps while the CPU, MB and VGA all were about the same or maybe 1C cooler..not noticable. But the 932 has a ton of room for growth and even a 922 would have more room for growth than the 900two would. If you want better air cooling factory, I'd say the Antec, if HDD's are a concern, aside from that both are tied and the 932/922 wins at least in my eyes in all other aspects. Though as I've said I've only worked with the 932, what I've seen of the 922 looks pretty good and those that own it here on TPU love it just as much as 932 owners do. Hope that helps!


----------



## _33 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.3dgameman.com/reviews/1065/cooler-master-haf-922-case
Nice product indeed!  I'll consider the HAF 922 in my choices.  Wonder if the 5870 would fit in this case?  It's nice also that they left all of the features of the 932 in like the toolless hard drive trays and the toolless 5 1/4 trays.  Interior isn't black, but that's not a major point in my purchase.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 4, 2010)

922 with 10.5 inches of card installed for refference....


----------



## Izliecies (Jan 4, 2010)

If you like HAF 922, I can also suggest you the Storm Sniper. It has the same interior and it has a new all-black version. There is a version with side panel fan and a version with side window but no fan. Sniper's front dust filter is much easier to clean than on the 922's and there is a dust filter on the bottom fan place (still there isn't one for the PSU). With Sniper you'll also get a fan speed controller which is nice. It also has a handle at the top. And it might be more stable because of the feet it has.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 922, I recommend it, has good airflow and tremendous space for everything, cable management etc. The only "con" it has is that its a bit loud (fans at night) but maybe thats not really a problem (you know your stuff aint melting down)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 4, 2010)

Izliecies said:


> If you like HAF 922, I can also suggest you the Storm Sniper. It has the same interior and it has a new all-black version. There is a version with side panel fan and a version with side window but no fan. Sniper's front dust filter is much easier to clean than on the 922's and there is a dust filter on the bottom fan place (still there isn't one for the PSU). With Sniper you'll also get a fan speed controller which is nice. It also has a handle at the top. And it might be more stable because of the feet it has.



Careful with turning the feet outwards on the Sniper and doing any, even slight, movements


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 4, 2010)

932 hands down.  You won't be disappointed with the cable management capabilities.  Stock fans work great, and are silent, should you decide to replace the side fan with 4 120s or some other combination, you'll get an over clocking monster.


----------



## _33 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.3dgameman.com/reviews/1035/cooler-master-storm-sniper-case

Cooler Master Storm Sniper, a 100% Kick Ass product!    I have to agree that all the dust filters is a little enticing, plus it has all the tooless trays, the hard drives are mounted on the side, handles, fan control.....  I think we have a winner here   And from the reviews comments, it should take a full length graphics card (such as the Radeon 5870).

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Sniper


----------



## Icejon (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm waiting on the CM 690 II, it comes out this week and from the leaks it looks like it will kick the Antec 902 off its spot as top mid tower chassis.  Antec was the best, but I think competition should make things very even.


----------



## mav2000 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sniper FTW...have it and am very happy with the cooling potential as well as the cable management.


----------



## _33 (Jan 6, 2010)

I know I'm getting rather OT with the options but this Cooler Master case is really attractive to me, price, and options are on the spot for me:  Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...oler-master-690-ii-advanced-video-review.html


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a 932, and a 922. The 932 is a wonderfull case, but there is no denying that is is one hell of a dust magnet. The 922 is less of a dust magnet, but I dislike the size of the case, as it is hard for me to put parts in and take them out, because of my man hands. The Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced looks a lot better to me, but IMO, between the 2 I would still take the 932.


----------

